# DNP Fat Loss



## mugzy (Sep 25, 2011)

DNP will lower Thyroid (T3) and Thyroid Stimulating Hormone levels. Lower thyroid levels are positively correlated with lethargy (tiredness) and muscle weakness. So it is pretty fair to say that just as DNP makes you lose fat via several mechanisms, it is just as fair to say that it will make you feel like garbage through several mechanisms. Do not get me wrong, not everyone feels like total garbage on DNP, but it is by far the most common side effect I have heard of, next to bad breath. No, really. Oh, and I almost forgot yellow(ish) sweat and body odor that is brutal. Then there is this weird taste in your mouth .On the bright side, we are talking about fat loss of almost a half a kilogram per day (1lb/day), when DNP is properly used. One of the most worrying side effect of DNP use is it is ability to cause vision problems. Realistically, you should be alright if you keep your doses and duration of use reasonable. A lot of the side effects (at least the more dangerous ones, including the ones associated with vision problems) need to be addressed before I tell you how much DNP you can use, and for how long. First of all, you will want to make sure you are taking in enough carbs. Yeah, that is right, a ketogenic diet (that is a diet with no carbs, essentially) is too dangerous to consider with DNP use. In fact, I recommend taking in a good amount of carbs after your workouts, at least 1-2g/kg of bodyweight. Glucose metabolism is enhanced in less than a week, and I am wary of depriving your body of carbs while using DNP. All of these extra carbs are going to make you sweat more, as your body literally burns them up. I would still say you can take in as many carbs as you want & and you´ll want a lot (carb-cravings are a side effect of DNP use). The other thing you want to use is pyruvate, which at the very least will have occularprotective properties (yes, I made that word up, and it means something that protects your eyes). Pyruvate will also have some other cool effects on your body & euro ™s energy production ability, but here, weÂ´re primarily concerned with not developing cataracts or floaters in our vision. Thankfully, DNP is not particularly hard on your heart, blood pressure, or liver. The only reason you will experience increases in cardiac output is as a response to the increased ventilation DNP will cause while you are exerting any kind of muscular force, and even then it is not particularly dangerous. Most DNP users feel this effect only vaguely, certainly nothing compared to what would be experienced with use of Ephedrine or maybe even caffeine. So we are really only dealing with the lowering of thyroid values and the possible eyesight problems. Oh and that pesky "death thing" So far, we know we need to keep some carbs in our body, and take some pyruvate. I can only assume you will also be taking a multivitamin/mineral while using DNP, just to keep all of our bases covered. There is also some good reasons to take an energy supplement with DNP use, since it will sap energy out of you. I recommend something in the morning, and pre-workout, as a minimal insurance against feeling too tired all the time. Also, you want to take some T3 with your DNP, because of DNPs aforementioned ability to lower conversion of T4 into T3, 50-100mcgs/day should suffice. Taurine and potassium are popular additions to a DNP cycle for many experienced users& they may not help, but if cramping becomes an issue, then they could help. Because we would never even consider using DNP and not taking in enough water, right? I would suggest water intake be kept obscenely high, and as close to two gallons per day as you can get. So now that you know all about DNP, and how to avoid most of the negative side effects, I will tell you how much to take. From my research, I would say 2mgs/kg-5mgs/kg is optimal. If I were going to use this stuff personally, I would stay on the low end of that, but I am aware that the "Underground Standard" is 600mgs/day. That is still a reasonably safe dose, for most. I will also say that were I to personally use DNP, I would limit its use to less than 3 weeks, 20 days is the longest I am comfortable recommending.


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 8, 2013)

Admin said:


> DNP will lower Thyroid (T3) and Thyroid Stimulating Hormone levels. Lower thyroid levels are positively correlated with lethargy (tiredness) and muscle weakness. So it is pretty fair to say that just as DNP makes you lose fat via several mechanisms, it is just as fair to say that it will make you feel like garbage through several mechanisms. Do not get me wrong, not everyone feels like total garbage on DNP, but it is by far the most common side effect I have heard of, next to bad breath. No, really. Oh, and I almost forgot yellow(ish) sweat and body odor that is brutal. Then there is this weird taste in your mouth .On the bright side, we are talking about fat loss of almost a half a kilogram per day (1lb/day), when DNP is properly used. One of the most worrying side effect of DNP use is it is ability to cause vision problems. Realistically, you should be alright if you keep your doses and duration of use reasonable. A lot of the side effects (at least the more dangerous ones, including the ones associated with vision problems) need to be addressed before I tell you how much DNP you can use, and for how long. First of all, you will want to make sure you are taking in enough carbs. Yeah, that is right, a ketogenic diet (that is a diet with no carbs, essentially) is too dangerous to consider with DNP use. In fact, I recommend taking in a good amount of carbs after your workouts, at least 1-2g/kg of bodyweight. Glucose metabolism is enhanced in less than a week, and I am wary of depriving your body of carbs while using DNP. All of these extra carbs are going to make you sweat more, as your body literally burns them up. I would still say you can take in as many carbs as you want & and you´ll want a lot (carb-cravings are a side effect of DNP use). The other thing you want to use is pyruvate, which at the very least will have occularprotective properties (yes, I made that word up, and it means something that protects your eyes). Pyruvate will also have some other cool effects on your body & euro ™s energy production ability, but here, weÂ´re primarily concerned with not developing cataracts or floaters in our vision. Thankfully, DNP is not particularly hard on your heart, blood pressure, or liver. The only reason you will experience increases in cardiac output is as a response to the increased ventilation DNP will cause while you are exerting any kind of muscular force, and even then it is not particularly dangerous. Most DNP users feel this effect only vaguely, certainly nothing compared to what would be experienced with use of Ephedrine or maybe even caffeine. So we are really only dealing with the lowering of thyroid values and the possible eyesight problems. Oh and that pesky "death thing" So far, we know we need to keep some carbs in our body, and take some pyruvate. I can only assume you will also be taking a multivitamin/mineral while using DNP, just to keep all of our bases covered. There is also some good reasons to take an energy supplement with DNP use, since it will sap energy out of you. I recommend something in the morning, and pre-workout, as a minimal insurance against feeling too tired all the time. Also, you want to take some T3 with your DNP, because of DNPs aforementioned ability to lower conversion of T4 into T3, 50-100mcgs/day should suffice. Taurine and potassium are popular additions to a DNP cycle for many experienced users& they may not help, but if cramping becomes an issue, then they could help. Because we would never even consider using DNP and not taking in enough water, right? I would suggest water intake be kept obscenely high, and as close to two gallons per day as you can get. So now that you know all about DNP, and how to avoid most of the negative side effects, I will tell you how much to take. From my research, I would say 2mgs/kg-5mgs/kg is optimal. If I were going to use this stuff personally, I would stay on the low end of that, but I am aware that the "Underground Standard" is 600mgs/day. That is still a reasonably safe dose, for most. I will also say that were I to personally use DNP, I would limit its use to less than 3 weeks, 20 days is the longest I am comfortable recommending.



Does anyone know the protocol for adding T3 to a DNP cycle? Is is proportinate to the amount of DNP you're taking?

I'm thinking 375mg/DNP with 50mcg T3, or do you guys know better?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> Does anyone know the protocol for adding T3 to a DNP cycle? Is is proportinate to the amount of DNP you're taking?
> 
> I'm thinking 375mg/DNP with 50mcg T3, or do you guys know better?



No you can just run whatever level of T3 works best for you.  I tell everyone the same thing though. Ephedrine works much better than anything else when stacked with DNP.


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> No you can just run whatever level of T3 works best for you.  I tell everyone the same thing though. Ephedrine works much better than anything else when stacked with DNP.



Got ya, I'm planning on taking DNP/EPH (Primatene) and T3 - is that overkill


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 9, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> Got ya, I'm planning on taking DNP/EPH (Primatene) and T3 - is that overkill



I've done it. Overkill? Meh, kinda. When I did it SAD called me out about trying to make up for shitty eating and he was mostly right. 

So basically what I am saying is don't try and use every chem there is to make up for bad diets. 

DNP alone is incredibly potent. It doesn't really need t3 with it. 

The ephedrine is suggested to combat lethargy mostly but does help the DNP work more efficiently.


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 9, 2013)

awesome POB.   thanks bro


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 9, 2013)

So the lowered T3 levels won't have any other effect than lethargy?  Will increased T3 help the DNP do its job? Or don't worry about T3 levels?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 9, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> So the lowered T3 levels won't have any other effect than lethargy?  Will increased T3 help the DNP do its job? Or don't worry about T3 levels?



I didn't have blood work done while on because frankly that is ridiculous. I have no idea what my t3 levels are. Having said that, I didn't see anything amazing when I added T3. 

You can do it, but its a waste of T3 IMO.


----------

